# Major snowstorm likely jan22-023 va to boston



## wxdavid (Dec 22, 2015)

THIS video explains WHY this event is comnig


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Will check back in on Thursday am. We've seen this too many times with the weather models to call it "likely" five days out. Appreciate the heads up on the potential.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Euro in board for time being .. Lets see when it shows ots lol


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

so sick of doing these damn snow dances. Snow better come.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

snow dancing has begun


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There should be precipitation behind this cold high pressure 
Syestem that will be slow moving.
Enjoy, it was -20*f this am at my house.

I don't see it getting out of here untill the weekend.


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

well make it come over here to the virginia area please


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Will do...

It looks like its going to plunge deep into the south.:waving:
Have to admit i haven't been watching what is happening with elNino this week as the system that is approaching the upper west coast is more interesting.

will ElNino kick in some moisture???


----------



## unimog-guy (Sep 3, 2014)

PriorityCleanin;2097060 said:


> well make it come over here to the virginia area please


Yes please!!!!!

We got maybe a 1/2" this morning. But unfortunately my accounts don't kick in until a 2" trigger. Looks like we're suppose to get 3"-5" on Friday the 22nd according to the Weather channel however NOAA doesn't have any accumulation. But I've learned NOAA waits until it's a day or two out before they give snowfall estimates. So we'll see...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

It's a weekend storm with gradual warming this week leading up to the weekend… just like the last 2 weeks… it'll be rain or a freezing rain/rain/sleet nasty mess… YAY LOL


----------



## PriorityCleanin (Nov 23, 2015)

I got activated to do pre treatment tonight. Semi happy.


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Watch the primary LP be stronger with no coastal transfer. This will be a interior system. Rain for the Ohio Valley and the eastern seaboard. Ensemble members are jumping to this solution.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

what sites does everyone use for weather forecasts and as far as the us model and euro model where are all these forecasts found?


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

UniqueTouch;2097313 said:


> what sites does everyone use for weather forecasts and as far as the us model and euro model where are all these forecasts found?


I use WxBell


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

TheXpress2002;2097309 said:


> Watch the primary LP be stronger with no coastal transfer. This will be a interior system. Rain for the Ohio Valley and the eastern seaboard. Ensemble members are jumping to this solution.


Who would be rain, and who snow in this solution?


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

ProEnterprises;2097323 said:


> Who would be rain, and who snow in this solution?


Rain for the coastal cities. It will be an interior snowstorm.


----------



## ProEnterprises (Dec 16, 2003)

Would that put CT in rain or snow?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

ProEnterprises;2097355 said:


> Would that put CT in rain or snow?


That video shows it as rain north of long island at this point


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

SnoFarmer;2097065 said:


> Will do...
> 
> It looks like its going to plunge deep into the south.:waving:
> Have to admit i haven't been watching what is happening with elNino this week as the system that is approaching the upper west coast is more interesting.
> ...


that system is supposed to turn into this big ECSS


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

UniqueTouch;2097313 said:


> what sites does everyone use for weather forecasts and as far as the us model and euro model where are all these forecasts found?


wxrisk is great for long range & event snow totals....Joe Cioffi in LI & Howard ? Forensic weather consultants all can be found on facebook.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks guys i appreciate it


----------

